# 'The Attendant'



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone been here yet? Looks cool!

It's called 'The Attendant' coffee from Caravan. New coffee shop in Fitzrovia was a Victorian underground toilet


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Haven't had the urge to go yet but when I'm not caught short of time next time I head to Kaffeine I will swing by for a brew


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure if there was another thread on this place hereabouts, but I definitely saw pictures of it recently. Even though they are integrated into the furniture the urinals still look like urinals, albeit highly polished ones. Certainly interesting use of old public facilities.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't get to London much these days but try to hit a different cafe each time I go. This one is going on the ever growing list.....


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Very lavish décor...


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

You taking the piss?


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry, best I could do.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Place looks sh1t hot


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd feel like a douche going in there


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Apparently they do their cooling flushes after extraction...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great, next time I need a coffee an a slash simultaneously I will know where to 'go'


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Lets hope their shots aren't caught short


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

this is one toilets where going to a 'cupping' session would be worth considering.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Some more detail and nice pics from this site

http://www.weheart.co.uk/2013/03/26/attendant-espresso-bar-london/


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

It is a really good, if quirky, place, where they give a damn about what they are doing.

We were staying in London for a couple of days and went here on a whim and then returned. Kaffeine is just up the road, and while I'd argue my espresso there was slightly better the wife much prefferred her cap from the Attendant.


----------

